#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  الأستاذ علاء زين الدين العضو المثالي لهذا الشهر

## بنت مصر

*يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخ العزيز المحترم



عـلاء زيـن الدين


عـلاء زيـن الدين


عـلاء زيـن الدين


عـلاء زيـن الدين







بمنحه لقب العضو المثالي لهذا الشهر




تكريما له ولجهوده المبذوله في سبيل الإرتقاء بهذا البيت 
الكبير الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله 

وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم له بخالص الشكر والتقدير على
هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى له المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى



مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر*

----------


## أبو منار

الف مبروك يا استاذ / علاء زين الدين

----------


## رانيا عمر

استاذ علاء .. الف مبروك 
بلقب العضو المثالي لهذا الشهر 
و اتمني لك النجاح و التوفيـــق

----------


## nour2005

[frame="1 80"]

الف مبروك التميّز 

استاذ علاء زين الدين

بالتوفيق والنجاح والتميّز

دائما وفي جميع الميادين 

باذن الله


[/frame]

----------


## saladino

[frame="2 80"][grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]* يسعدنى أن أتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخ الفاضل


عـلاء زيـن الدين


 العضو المثالي المتميز





    

مع دوام التوفيق والنجاح 

مع خالص ودى وتقديرى ،،

صلادينووو*[/grade][/frame]

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*سلمتى يا بسنت على هذا الاختيار الرائع 

الاستاذ علاء زين الدين من أفضل أعضاء المنتدى  .. خلقا ..وتدينا .. وعلما .. وكياسة ..وسياسه ..واعتدال .. وحكمه .. الى جانب براعته فى أسلوب التوريه المستحب   ... والذى يدفعنا لأن نفكر كثيرا .. وننفض الغبار عن عقولنا.. التى كثيرا ما نركنها على رف الأهمال

لم أتفاعل معه غير مرة تقريبا  .. ولكننى من المتابعين الجيدين  له ..وإعجابى بفكره يزداد يوما عن يوم .. جنبا الى جنب مع زيادة قدر احترامى له


مليوووووووووون  مبرووووك يا أستاذ علاء  وأنت حقا حقا ... صدقا صدقا .. أهل لهذا اللقب    


مع خالص حبى الجم لشخصكم المتميز  

خوك 

توت*

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*الف الف مبروك يا أستاذنا الكبير أ/ علاء زين الدين
 
تستحق اكتر من كده والله يا استاذ علاء و ما حدش يقدر ينكر مواضيعك الجبارة ومشاركاتك الرائعه
 
استاذي الفاضل اتمنى لك دوام التميز والتفوق والنجاح .. و إلى الأمام دائماً
أخوك الصغير... ضبوووووووووط*

----------


## amak_77

الف مبروك يا استاذ علاء
و نعم الإختيار 
و دايما بتبذل مجهودات للمنتدى لرفعته 
و دايما احنا نقتدي بيك

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="1 80"]الف مبروك استاذى الفاضل 

علاء زين الدين

لقب عن جد تستحقة مبروك[/frame]

----------


## bedo_ic

الف مبروك علاء باشا
ومزيدا من التقدم
تحياتى

----------


## محمد علم الدين

الف الف مبروك يا أستاذ علاء

وشكرا يابسنت على ألأختيار الموفق

فعلا الأستاذ علاء من أحسن الأعضاء فى المنتدى

وأنا عن نفسى أستفدت منه وبحبه كتير جدا

ربنا يخليهلنا يارب ويحفظه من كل سوء

تحياتى 

محمد

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="8 80"]

الأستاذ الفاضل علاء زين الدين

الف الف مبروك على هذا اللقب الجميل

وحضرتك أهل له

لما تبذله من جهد جميل للأرتقاء بالمنتدى

 ::  


[/frame]

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

ألف مبروووك للأستاذ \ علاء
يستحقها بحق ، وألف مبرووك مرة تانية

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*
ألف مبروك للأخ الحبيب علاء زين الدين على لقب العضو المثالي ..

فهو يستحق اللقب عن جداره .

فهنيئا لك و لنا بتشريفك للقب .


*

----------


## أم أحمد

[frame="3 80"] :hey:   :hey:   :hey:  
الف الف مبروك استاذ علاء
الف مبروك لمجهوداتك الجميلة
ولاسلوب حضرتك الراقي جدا في التعامل
اتمني لك التميز دائما 
خالص تقديري 
[/frame]

----------


## The Punisher

الاستاذ علاء زين الدين اخلاق وعلم  وخبرة في مختلف المجالات 
من خلال موضوعاته وردوده شعرت بأني اعرفه منذ سنوات
هذه الشخصية تعتبر شخصية ريادية
انا اليوم سعيد جدا بالاحتفاء به مكرما في منتدي ابناء مصر  
اتمنى ان يوفقه الله ويعينه علي الغربة ويرجع لنا غانما 
فنحن نحتاج لمثل هذه الشخصيات في بلدنا مصر 
 :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

مبروك يا أستاذ علاء.
بالتوفيق دائما.

----------


## حسام عمر

الف مبروك التميّز 

استاذ علاء زين الدين

بالتوفيق والنجاح والتميّز

----------


## MaTR|X

أستاذ علاء زين الدين

ألف ألف مبروك



وبالتوفيق دايما يا رب

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*الأخ الحبيب أستاذ علاء زين الدين

جئت وظني أنني سأقول لك رفعت راس قاعة العاميه بعد إختيارك كعضو مثالي لهذا الشهر
وظننت أيضاً أن كل شعراء العاميه قد أتوا بالفعل لتهنئتك
ولكن وجدتك أكبر كثيراً من قاعة العاميه ووجدت مهنئيك من مختلف القاعات
ووجدتهم أيضاً يعبرون بصدق عن إرتياحهم وسعادتهم بإختيارك كعضو مثالي
فدعني أفعل مثلهم وأشكر الأخت بسنت على هذا الإختيار الدقيق والرائع
لشخصيه أكن لها كل التقدير وشديد الإحترام هي شخصية الأستاذ
علاء زين الدين التي لم يكن من الصعب علىَّ إكتشافها من خلال مداخلاته وتفاعلاته الهادفه والقيمه
ألف مبروك أخي الفاضل
أستاذ علاء زين الدين

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عـزالديـن

[frame="2 70"]*ألف مبروك الإختيار المتميز لشخصية متميزة يفتخر بها أبناء مصر

الأستاذ الفاضل / علاء زين الدين

تقبل منى هذه التهنئة تقديراً منى لشـخصكم الكريم



مع أطيب تمنياتى بالتوفيق ودوام التميز

*[/frame]

----------


## Dragon Shadow

التكريم دوماً يذهب لمن يستحقه وبجدارة
تقديري لمجهودك الرائع بالمنتديات
وتهئنتي القلبية بالتكريم
تحياتي وتقديري
 ::h::

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الف مبروك أخي الكريم علاء زين الدين هذا لقب تستحقه عن جدارة



حقاً لهو فخر لنا تواجد مثل قلمك و رقي شخصيتك معنا في المنتدي

فكل الشكر لك و دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

ياااااااااااااااااااااه
ربنا يكرمك يارب و يبارك فيك يا استاذ علاء 
دائمًا مثاليًّا و الله 
أحسنت الادارة اختيارك و الله 
أعزكم الله
و رفع رأسكم دائمًا عاليًا
خالص تهانيا القلبية لك يا أستاذى العزيز

ابنكم 
أحمد شعبان

----------


## بوناسيرا

الف مبروك .. و بنتمنالك مشاركات و موضوعات أكتر
 ::

----------


## علاء زين الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً ومعذرة على التأخير .. 

وسأحاول العودة قريباً إن شاء الله.

----------


## عمرو صالح

[frame="2 80"]الف مبروك يا أستاذ علاء
فرحت كتير لما عرفت انك العضو المثالي  :f:  
اختيار موفق جداً :y:  



 [/frame]

----------


## علاء زين الدين

أخوتي الأفاضل .. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،

يبدو أن زحام العمل سيظل محيطا بي لبضعة أيام 
فلا أستطيع إلا اختلاس دقائق قليلة هنا وهناك لمطالعة الجديد والأخبار.  

فسأنتهز هذه الاختلاسة لأشكر الجميع مرة أخرى 
وأعترف لكم أني لست ممن يصلح التعامل مع التكريمات 
فهل تسامحوني .. إذا سامحتكم ؟ 

رجاء أن يعد هذا الشكر الجماعي شكرا لكل واحد على حدة .. 
ليس لاقتناعي بأني أهل للثناء  ..أستغفر الله ..
ولكنه شكر على الشعور الطيب وعلى هذا الود الجميل.

إذا كانت كلماتي التي أكتبها للتواصل ولفائدة لا أحب أن أستأثر بها لاقت قبولاً ..
فالحمدلله إن أدى القبول إلى فائدة ونسأل الله العفو إن كان غير ذلك. 
ولتعلموا أن ما أجنيه من التواصل والمنفعة من إخواني لا يقدر بثمن. 
ولهذا فأني أسأل الله أن يجز القائمين على المنتدى خيرا ..
ويوفقهم إلى المحافظة على الجيد .. وإصلاح ما هو دون ذلك ..
ليظل مكانا للمنفعة وتزيد فوائده.

أما الذين لم أقرأ أسمائهم في هذا الموضوع ..
والذين عزفوا عن التهنئة .. 
فاعلموا أني عرفتكم ولن أنسى أسمانكم .. 
واعلموا أن الأفضل لكم ألا تحاولوا الآن ..
لأني والحمدلله قد عرفتكم وصنفتكم .. 
نعم ! .. أنتم الرحماء !!
زادكم الله رأفة كما رأفتم بي ! 

وأخيراً فربما لاحظ بعضكم أني حوَلت هذا التكريم لمن يستحقه بالفعل ..
وهم القضاة الأحرار ..
وكل من لا تأخذه في الله لومة لائم.

اللهم اجعلنا جميعاً منهم .. آمين.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / علاء زين الدين
كانت منافسة شريفة تفوقت انت فيها وتم أختيارك بديموقراطية كاملة العضو المثالى وانت تستحق اكثر من هذا

----------


## sayedattia

[frame="1 50"]*الأستاذ / علاء زين الدين*
*ألف مبروك للقب تستحقه* [/frame]

----------


## ديدي

أستاذ/علاء
الف مبروك لقب العضو المميز
بالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله

----------


## أيمن جبارة

الأستاذ علاء زين الدين 
فى كل مرة أقرأ عن عضو كرم انه العضو المثالى لهذا الشهر أقول ......... 
فعلا يستحقها
ولكن هنا أقول أن التكريم هو الذى شرف بك
مصرى لم يتبدل او يتحول على الرغم من غربته فى بلاد الامريكان
مسلم  قلبه ملىء بحب الله
عربى فى كل كلماته

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

الف مبروك يا استاذ علاء 

واعذرنى لتاخرى فى الرد

مبروك وللامام دائما

----------


## جوليا

الف مبروك التميّز 

استاذ علاء

بالتوفيق والنجاح والتميّز

----------


## bedo_ic

ألف مبروك للأخ الحبيب علاء زين الدين على لقب العضو المثالي ..

----------


## نوسة

*[frame="2 80"]
الأستاذ الفاضل علاء زين الدين

الف الف مبروك علىلقب التميز واكيد حضرتك تستحقة 

تحياتى اليك



 [/frame]*

----------


## Egypt lover

الأستاذ / علاء زين الدين

الف مبروووووك على لقب العضو المثالي 
إلى الأمام دائما   :f2:

----------


## البحار المصري

الف مبروك يا استاذ علاء عن جدارة 

من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد



 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:  


 :521:   :521:   :521:

----------


## bedo_ic

الأستاذ الفاضل علاء زين الدين

الف الف مبروك على هذا اللقب الجميل

وحضرتك أهل له
والله فرحت فعلا اول ما شفت التهنئة
تحياتى بيدووووووووووووووو

----------


## الشيخ روميوو

الف مبرك يا استاذ/علاء اتمنى لك كل التوفيق والنجاح الداءم بأذن الله
[line]

----------


## بنت شهريار

الف الف الف مبروك استاذ علاء
نجاح وتميز عن جدارة
ان شاء الله مزيد من التقدم والتميز والنجاح
تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى..

----------


## حتة سكرة

مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــروك
تستاهلها والله

----------


## ღ قمر السكرღ

[frame="1 80"]

الف مبروك التميّز 

استاذ علاء زين الدين

بالتوفيق والنجاح والتميّز

دائما وفي جميع الميادين 

باذن الله


[/frame]

----------


## علاء زين الدين

*أعاود الشكر لكل من شارك على مشاعركم الجميلة

ولكل من لم يشارك أكرر امتناني لأنكم فهمتم حالي

وإلى شهر جديد ..*

----------


## loooozaaaa

الف الف الف مبررررررررررررررررررررررروك
وعقبااااااااااااااااالىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ياااااااااااااااارررررررررررررررررررررررررب

----------


## بسمة الحياة

*أستاذ علاء  
ألف مبرووووووووووووووك 
تستاهل كل خير

بالتوفيق إنشاء الله*

----------


## عجيبه

الف مبروووووك أستاز علاء زين الدين 
و أختيار موفق يا بسنت :y:

----------


## loooozaaaa

استاذ علاء اوه اوه 
الف مبروووووووووووووووووك وعقبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي يارب

----------


## aboosama

الف مبروك
وربنا يوفقك
والجميع

----------


## علاء زين الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،

لكل من أضاف مشاركات جديدة، أشكركم على مشاعركم الطيبة وأتمنى أن نظل نتواصل لتبادل الفائدة ..

ومرة أخرى أشكر الإدارة والأخت الفاضلة بسنت على الكرم الذي لم أكن أستحقه .. والآن ..
كم أتوق لتهنئة اختياركم لهذا الشهر، وتسليم الوسام لمن يستحقه بحق .
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالخير والعزة والفلاح ..
وتقديري لأهداف الإدارة والجهد المبذول في تشجيع الكلمة الواعية والأسلوب الراقي والفكر الحر الهادف .. 
فقط أحببت أن أذكر أن هذا الهدف النبيل والجهد الذي يسنده ليس بخفي.

----------


## علاء زين الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،

لكل من أضاف مشاركات جديدة، أشكركم على مشاعركم الطيبة وأتمنى أن نظل نتواصل لتبادل الفائدة ..

ومرة أخرى أشكر الإدارة والأخت الفاضلة بسنت على الكرم الذي لم أكن أستحقه .. والآن .. كم أتوق لتهنئة اختياركم لهذا الشهر، وتسليم الوسام لمن يستحقه بحق . مع تمنياتي للجميع بالخير والعزة والفلاح .. 

مع تقديري لأهداف الإدارة والجهد المبذول في تشجيع الكلمة الواعية والحوار الراقي والفكر الحر الهادف .. فقط أحببت أن أذكر أن هذا الهدف النبيل والجهد المبذول من وراءه ليس بالخفي.

----------


## علاء زين الدين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،

لكل من أضاف مشاركات جديدة، أشكركم على مشاعركم الطيبة وأتمنى أن نظل نتواصل لتبادل الفائدة ..

ومرة أخرى أشكر الإدارة والأخت الفاضلة بسنت على الكرم الذي لم أكن أستحقه .. والآن .. كم أتوق لتهنئة اختياركم لهذا الشهر، وتسليم الوسام لمن يستحقه بحق . مع تمنياتي للجميع بالخير والعزة والفلاح .. 

مع تقديري لأهداف الإدارة والجهد المبذول في تشجيع الكلمة الواعية والحوار الراقي والفكر الحر الهادف .. فقط أحببت أن أذكر أن هذا الهدف النبيل والجهد المبذول من وراءه ليس بالخفي.*

----------


## علاء زين الدين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،

لكل من أضاف مشاركات جديدة، أشكركم على مشاعركم الطيبة وأتمنى أن نظل نتواصل لتبادل الفائدة ..

ومرة أخرى أشكر الإدارة والأخت الفاضلة بسنت على الكرم الذي لم أكن أستحقه .. والآن .. كم أتوق لتهنئة اختياركم لهذا الشهر، وتسليم الوسام لمن يستحقه بحق . مع تمنياتي للجميع بالخير والعزة والفلاح .. 

مع تقديري لأهداف الإدارة والجهد المبذول في تشجيع الكلمة الواعية والحوار الراقي والفكر الحر الهادف .. فقط أحببت أن أذكر أن هذا الهدف النبيل والجهد المبذول من وراءه ليس بالخفي.*

----------


## علاء زين الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،

لكل من أضاف مشاركات جديدة، أشكركم على مشاعركم الطيبة وأتمنى أن نظل نتواصل لتبادل الفائدة ..

ومرة أخرى أشكر الإدارة والأخت الفاضلة بسنت على الكرم الذي لم أكن أستحقه .. والآن .. كم أتوق لتهنئة اختياركم لهذا الشهر، وتسليم الوسام لمن يستحقه بحق . مع تمنياتي للجميع بالخير والعزة والفلاح .. 

مع تقديري لأهداف الإدارة والجهد المبذول في تشجيع الكلمة الواعية والحوار الراقي والفكر الحر الهادف .. فقط أحببت أن أذكر أن هذا الهدف النبيل والجهد المبذول من وراءه ليس بالخفي.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*1000 مبروك يا أستاذ علاء
أعتذر للتأخر عن تهنئتك كل هذه المدة
بالفعل لظروف خارجة عن الإرادة
وأتمنى لك المزيد من التألق والإشراق
* :f2:

----------


## aboosama

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## osha

مبارك استاذنا الكريم علاء واختيار أسعد الجميع بالفعل

----------

